# Lightning simulators



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What do you guys use for simulating lighning? I built a circuit last year that runs a floodlight in sync with sound from a cd player. Just curious what the rest of you think.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Target has a great little effects machine that can handle up to 500W.you can hook five of 6 lights up to a multibar (if you work within the wattage) flickers your lights in response to noise or music...for $19.99 can't beat the price...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I use a circuit kit that is sold on the 'net by Electronics 1 2 3 called the "Audio to Light Modulator".

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/sc.8/category.39/it.A/id.354/.f

You need to know how to solder, and would also have to put it inside a plastic project box of some sort. Nice little kit.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Too bad ..that one seems to be out of stock! Good price though. My circuit, after byuing all the parts, and plastic enclosure, cost me about 30 frickin' dollars! I will NEVER build anything again without shopping around first.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I bought the one from Target. My soldering skills are still quite limited.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm bumping this thread back from last year with a question.

I'm curious about where others place their lights for the best lighting effect. 

I've got tall trees that I can mount the lights high pointing down into the graveyard but I don't want TOTs to be able to see the light itself when it flashes. 

Should I go with the mounting them high in the tree or should the light be placed low pointing up toward the trees and our house?

Before I go out and climb some oak trees, does anyone have any suggestions based their own experience?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi SFX, I'm also using the Target lightning machine. cost me $5 on clearance last year, comes with it's own Cd for sound, is highly responsive etc. I wouldn't worry about the kids seeing the spots in the trees. We're just putting a little branchwork around the spotlight fixtures, to hide them from people seeing the lights flash from the side, and people looking up in the dark will be way too blinded to see the fixtures, lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I have built my own.
But a good source is Jim at http://www.hauntmasterproducts.com.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Vlad said:


> ...and people looking up in the dark will be way too blinded to see the fixtures, lol.


LOL Great point Vlad.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree with Jeff. The TLF from Hauntmaster Products works well. Take Jim's advice and use it with photoflood bulbs - they're waaay brighter than floods.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Doc

Last year I saw the unit that Target Sold the same thing as the Ligthing FX and I think it was 20.00 or 24.00 cant remember. Well I learned from some forum threads to get a "really cool" effect was to go get a photagrapher's Flash Lamp looks like a smaller version of an outdoor flood light. The bulb cost about 8.00 at the local Fox Photo shop and I used that. The light it a different color kinda of a blue hint and its MUCH faster than a normal bulb. It really worked great. I used the cd in a CD player connected to the unit. One thing is it has its own built in microphone on the box so it will pickup sounds and activate so you can open it up and cut one of the wires going to the mic and that solves that little annoyance. Target had all their Halloween stuff on clearance and I got another one for 10.00 last year as a backup or for another area. There are others on the web for sale for much more $$$ but for most home haunter's this one really works well. Buy it and get the flash bulb and you won't regret it.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's a link to the Electronics 123 page. 

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/sc.14/category.1/.f


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's a neat tip about the photo bulbs, when I get it rigged up, I'll consider it if the effects aren't great with a standard flood. I agree with ruafraid that the Target lightning machine is probably more than sufficient for any home haunt.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wolfstone was my first discovery of Halloween prop building on the net a little before Halloween last year. I built 2 light organs described on http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/ThunderAndLightning/clsinc_IncandescentLightning.html, using the light organ circuit from Herbach & Rademan http://www.herbach.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=HAR&Product_Code=TM93ADV2347
I tried to replace the Triacs as described with a crossover from the Radio Shack number, and it started feeding back shortly after testing begin, so I replaced it with the originals, and they both made it through the night. I had a wimpy light set up, single white bulb for fake lightning outside a window, and a green light bulb for an electrocution room. I plan on trying an opto-isolator to replace the speaker, and a better pair of triacs with photofloods this year.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I have the Lighting FX Thunder box, as well. I use a 150 watt bulb in one of those clip on lamps and clip it to the corner of the shingles where the roof begins and point it towards the trees. It worked out great last year. It gave just enough light on the Haunted Trail.

However, I'm not planning on having lighting this season. I've been thinking of ways to use it other than the traditional. One idea was to put it in a completely dark hallway. Since the light is activated by the sounds coming through the microphone, the only way any light will be seen is if the patrons make a noise. So, hanging thread from the ceiling and placing pieces of tubing at ankle level through the walls should get them to making noises just long enough for them to see that they are not alone in the hallway.

Has anyone used thier boxes in other ways?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Good idea! I have plans (which means it may get done this year) to hook up a blucky to a small motor and PIR so that it will shake when someone gets close. It will also trigger a light organ with green lights to an electrocution sound track. I call it Fried Blucky.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A word of caution to those who may be looking to buy the Target models when/if they become available again. There was mention made on some other lists, that there were TWO versions they were offering. One was merely a glorified strobe apparently. The Target unit you'd want, would be the one with the orange lightning bolt on the unit itself.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Vlad said:


> The Target unit you'd want, would be the one with the orange lightning bolt on the unit itself.


Well seeing as to how there is no Target in Vancouver BC, and that I have not seen something like this in any local store, I would be interested in purchasing one if one of you state side haunters would be kind enough to buy and ship it to me via UPS. We can discuss payment conditions and delivery details privately.

Please send me a PM to discuss this further.

Cheers!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

SpookyDude,

I purchased mine on ebay. I rarely go to Target for anything.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Just had a crew meeting about an hour ago. After mentioning my idea of using the lighting fx box via voice activation, they all agreed that we should use it in our cockroach hallways. It should be an interesting area. :devil:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

My new Oriental Trading catalog came last week. Halloween stuff on the cover! They have a 'halloween light projector'. I have not ordered it yet, but I will. I think it is the same as the Target unit you are looking for. It has the Orange lightning bolt on the front. It sells for 24.95 and comes with 'Sounds of Horror' CD. Again, I have not ordered this thing and am in no way advising you to. www.orientaltrading.com product number XF-25/5051. If you are interested. I have used oriental trading in the past and a lot of their stuff looks cool in the catalog, but is crap when you get it. Some stuff however is very usuable. I continue to order from them.


----------

